# F skiing..  We're taking on the Catskill High Peaks during winter!!!



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 11, 2021)

Sick of all this COVID crap at the ski areas...  Hoping it dies down in Feb...
Until then..
We got Slide Mountain Sunday.. Doing Black Dome next weekend. There's 4 winter hikes you need to do to get into the Catskills 3500 club.. 
Winter hiking rules!!!


----------



## caseydavidsons (Jan 26, 2021)

The truth is it can never die down in Feb. but let's hope this madness will end soon. I'm sick of this virus man.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 26, 2021)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Sick of all this COVID crap at the ski areas...  Hoping it dies down in Feb...
> Until then..
> We got Slide Mountain Sunday.. Doing Black Dome next weekend. There's 4 winter hikes you need to do to get into the Catskills 3500 club..
> Winter hiking rules!!!



Only 4 hikes  While you're at it, why not go for the Winter patch? Winter is the best time to bag some peaks.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 26, 2021)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Sick of all this COVID crap at the ski areas...  Hoping it dies down in Feb...
> Until then..
> We got Slide Mountain Sunday.. Doing Black Dome next weekend. There's 4 winter hikes you need to do to get into the Catskills 3500 club..
> Winter hiking rules!!!


You could bag 3 3500 peaks in one hike if you do Blackhead, Black Dome and Thomas Cole. That's about 12 miles of hiking altogether. 

Did that a few years back and it's a challenging hike. Of course I did it in the summer and I'll bet it's even more challenging in the winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2021)

JimG. said:


> You could bag 3 3500 peaks in one hike if you do Blackhead, Black Dome and Thomas Cole. That's about 12 miles of hiking altogether.
> 
> Did that a few years back and it's a challenging hike. Of course I did it in the summer and I'll bet it's even more challenging in the winter.


It was fun times but strenuous


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jan 31, 2021)

JimG. said:


> You could bag 3 3500 peaks in one hike if you do Blackhead, Black Dome and Thomas Cole. That's about 12 miles of hiking altogether.
> 
> Did that a few years back and it's a challenging hike. Of course I did it in the summer and I'll bet it's even more challenging in the winter.


Right - we did Blackhead last weekend because it's a mandatory winter hike for the 3500 club..  Planning on doing all three in the spring maybe sooner.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 10, 2021)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Sick of all this COVID crap at the ski areas...  Hoping it dies down in Feb...
> Until then..
> We got Slide Mountain Sunday.. Doing Black Dome next weekend. There's 4 winter hikes you need to do to get into the Catskills 3500 club..
> Winter hiking rules!!!


I thought you had to bad all 33 to get into that club.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 10, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> I thought you had to bad all 33 to get into that club.


To officially become a verified member 4 hikes have to be done in winter.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 11, 2021)

JimG. said:


> To officially become a verified member, 4 hikes have to be *Hiked Again* in winter.


fixed it for you.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 11, 2021)

Scruffy said:


> fixed it for you.


Didn't realize that was the case, that 4 hikes had to be repeated in winter.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 12, 2021)

JimG. said:


> Didn't realize that was the case, that 4 hikes had to be repeated in winter.



Yup, but you can then apply those four winter hikes to the Winter Patch. In other words, if you want both the 3500 patch and the 3500 Winter patch, you don't need to hike those four peaks three times if you don't care to.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 12, 2021)

Scruffy said:


> Yup, but you can then apply those four winter hikes to the Winter Patch. In other words, if you want both the 3500 patch and the 3500 Winter patch, you don't need to hike those four peaks three times if you don't care to.


lol very sporting of them.


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 12, 2021)

BTW Catskill mountain hikers, if you've not heard already, Graham and Doubletop are permanently closed to the public, and so have been taken off the 3500 tally sheet. Both of those mountains have their peaks on private land. The owners have been very generous to have let the 3500 hikers access those peaks, with permission of course, over the past 40 years or so. However, with the increase in interest in peak bagging over the years and especially this year with COVID, and the fact that people were not following the rules and requesting permission from the care taker, they've closed access for good.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 14, 2021)

Scruffy said:


> BTW Catskill mountain hikers, if you've not heard already, Graham and Doubletop are permanently closed to the public, and so have been taken off the 3500 tally sheet. Both of those mountains have their peaks on private land. The owners have been very generous to have let the 3500 hikers access those peaks, with permission of course, over the past 40 years or so. However, with the increase in interest in peak bagging over the years and especially this year with COVID, and the fact that people were not following the rules and requesting permission from the care taker, they've closed access for good.


Thats sucks but I understand - it was a free for all last summer on the trails and tralheads..


----------

